# Sortie TV HDMI macbook pro 2011



## alth (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je possèdes un macbook pro 2.2 de octobre 2011 avec lion et j'ai un souci avec la sortie TV sur le mini display port ou Thunderbolt.

Voila j'ai acheté chez Macway le câble adaptateur pour y brancher le câble HDMI le premier branchement ça fonctionne impec seulement lorsque je deplug et replug le câble j'ai de la neige qui clignote sur mon écran LCD voir photo ceci clignote :

Je précises qu'en retirant et remettant le câble au bout d'un moment j'arrive a ne plus avoir la neige mais c'est assez embêtant, de + ceci ne se produit pas sur BOOTCAMP windows 7

Merci !

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/img0458ap.jpg/


----------



## alth (25 Décembre 2011)

en faite dans BOOTCAMP ça me la fait aussi  si quelqu'un a un retour similaire ? j'ai contacté Macway pour un echange penser vous que ça peut venir d'autre part que d'un problème du produit qui est défectueux?


----------



## Jayce68 (25 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un bug à peu près similaire avec un écran LCD Samsung sur mes machines (Mac Pro, Macbook Pro 17" et 15").
Ce bug intervient des fois quand j'allume l'écran mais le problème s'en va de lui même quelques secondes après, ou alors en éteignant/allumant l'écran.

Pour mon problème je pense bien que ça soit l'écran qui est long à la détente pour reconnaître le signal, je pense que ça doit être le même cas pour ton écran.

Par contre jamais fait gaffe sur Bootcamp, je ne crois pas avoir vu ce bug ?


----------



## alth (26 Décembre 2011)

salut, en faite moi le probleme c'est que ca ne s'arrete pas meme si j'attends j'ai essayer d'attendre au moins 10 min et meme probleme, c'est que quand je deplug et replug plusieurs fois ou plusieurs redemarrage pour que ca fonctionne. j'ai essayer en eteignant et rallumant l'ecran mais rien...

Petit avancement tout de meme j'ai remarquer que lorsque je changes de port HDMI sur ma Tv ca marche du premier coup mais quand je debranche sur mon macbook et rebranche ca recommence il faut alors que je rechange de HDMI sur ma TV pour que ca remarche du premier coup


----------



## Jayce68 (26 Décembre 2011)

C'est donc une télé ?
Tu peux essayer de forcer sur la télé la résolution que ton Mac envoie, et désactiver la résolution automatique.


----------



## alth (26 Décembre 2011)

c'est une Tv LCD qui sort en 1366x768 j'ai essayé de forcé en 1080i et ca passe mais toujours le meme probleme en tout cas merci


----------



## Jayce68 (26 Décembre 2011)

Pas possible de forcer la résolution de la télé vers x768 ?
D'ailleurs, le Mac envoie quelle résolution ?


----------



## alth (26 Décembre 2011)

il  envoi du 1366x768 a la base ce qui est la bonne resolution pour la TV en forcant dans d'autres resolutions certaines fonctionnent mais le probleme ne disparait pas je vais essayer sur une autre TV ce soir voir si ce n'est pas un probleme de compatibilité


----------



## alth (27 Décembre 2011)

alors il semble que j'ai trouvé le probleme effectivement j'ai essayer sur une TV plus recente et le probleme ne se produit pas pourtant j'ai a plusieurs reprises et dans tous les sens mais ca marche impec donc c'est bien un probleme de compatibilité avec ma Sony qui date deja de quelques années merci en tout cas de m'avoir aidé c'est trés sympa.
Résolu


----------



## Jayce68 (27 Décembre 2011)

De rien 

Sinon sur ta Sony tu peux toujours essayer de forcer en 720p (au lieu de 768), et forcer la résolution du Mac à 720p également.


----------



## difqonapple (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour je me permet d'insérer ici ma question concernant  la sortie HDMI. Hier soir j'ai voulu branché mon MBP acheté en aout 2011 sur ma TV pour regarder un film. L'image était parfaite, je n'ai pas de problème de ce coté là. 
Seulement, le son, lui ne sortait pas et j'ai été obligé de me rabattre sur le hauts parleur intégrés de mon mpb 13", qui sont malheureusement de moins bonnes qualités que ceux de ma TV. Je me demandais donc pourquoi le son ne sortait pas alors que mon port thunderbolt devrait accepter la sortie son puisque mon mac n'est pas si vieux que ça.:mouais:
Je me suis donc dit, c'est de la faute de l'adaptateur, mais non car mon adaptateur accepte aussi la sortie du son.... 
Dernière solution, le câble HDMI mais la encore, ce n'est pas la faute du câble car ce câble marchait très bien sur l'ancienne TV que j'avais....

Je me demande donc si qqn saurait m'aidé pour résoudre ce petit problème, ou me suggérer un moyen de qd même faire sortir le son de mon mac...:confuses:

je vous souhaite d'ores et déjà une bonne année.
Difqon


----------



## Jayce68 (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonnes fêtes à toi aussi. 

Déjà, il faut être sur que ton adaptateur HDMI véhicule bien le son, vérifie dans la notice.
Ensuite, si c'est effectivement le cas, vérifie aussi que dans :

Préférence système / Son /Sortie :
il y a bien le son par le HDMI d'activé.


----------



## difqonapple (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
Mon adaptateur n'est pas en cause j'ai encore vérifié et il accepte bien la sortie du signal sonore (c'est celui-ci : http://www.hama.be/53246/hama-adaptateur-hdmi-femelle-mini-displayport-male)  .
Quand vous dites sélectionner la sortie HDMI c'est quand mon mbp pro est branché au téléviseur n'est-ce-pas? Car autrement je n'arrive même pas à le sélectionner. Et, question idiote mais bon,.... Pour sélectionner il suffit de cliquer dessus n'est-ce pas parce que si je me souviens bien c'est une des nombreuses chose que j'ai essayé hier et ce ne servait malheureusement à rien....
Merci encore.


----------



## Jayce68 (28 Décembre 2011)

Effectivement il a l'air compatible, l'adaptateur en tout cas.
Il faudrait vérifier pour la sortie audio via HDMI dans les préférences, et effectivement ça apparaîtra une fois le MBP relié à la TV.


----------



## alth (28 Décembre 2011)

salut, ton adaptateur est ce qu'il ressemble a celui ci http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13879/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-hdmi.html
car celui ci ne vehicule pas le son c'est d'ailleur inscrit sur ce site

moi j'ai acheté celui ci 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17456/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-hdmi-audio-et-video.html

verifie bien car je suis deja tombé sur certain sites qui te disais le son passe mais les gens dans les com avait tous des problemes.

perso j'ai juste fait la modif dans préference comme Jayce te la indiqué et ca a marché tout de suite.


----------



## difqonapple (31 Décembre 2011)

Re bonjour et cette fois-ci je peux le dire : Bonne Année 

Je repost car hier soir j'ai eu l'occasion de rebrancher mon mbp sur ma tv. J'ai fait tout ce que vous m'avez dit mais ça ne marchait quand même pas,... J'ai donc encore regarder un film (Les schtroumfs ) avec la qualité de son du mbp, qui n'est malheureusement pas celle de ma TV....

Enfin il y a qd même un épilogue. Lorsque mon film a été fini j'ai débranché mon mbp. Mais je me suis dit, tiens je ferais des "preen screen" pour demander si qqn saurais m'aider, me dire ce qui ne va pas.... J'ai donc rebranché l'adaptateur et là, miracle, ça marchait, le son sortait enfin...un peu tard mais ça sortait...:confuses:

Je me demande donc si il y a un ordre dans le branchement des câbles. Moi je faisais 1)Adaptateur-cable HDMI, 2) HDMI-TV, 3) MBP... Faut-il le faire dans un autre ordre????

Merci pour votre aide.
Bonne année.
Difqon


----------



## TontonDudley (25 Avril 2014)

Alors concernant le son je n'ai pas la solution idéale mais j'ai trouvé qq chose qui dépanne.
Comme "difqonapple", quand je branche le cable hdmi via mon port thunderbolt avec le petit adaptateur qui va bien et que je lance un film.. le son sort du macbook et pas de la tv..
Quand je vérifie dans les paramètres le son est bien censé sortir de la tv via hdmi.. donc étrange..
Sauf que si ensuite je lance safari et que je lis une video internet.. le son sort bien de la tv!!
Et quand je reviens sur mon film.. le son reste sur la tv..
Donc je ne suis pas informaticien et je ne sais pas pourquoi ça fait ça mais à défaut d'autre chose je me contente du système D ;-)


----------

